# Staple holder



## waygone (Nov 10, 2011)

I heard of a handle or holder that you can place your staple on before you hammer it.. so you don't have to hold it with your thumb and possibly hammer yourself


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I use a staple gun that shoots insulated staples. It might cost me a whole extra $20 per job but it rocks.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

After you hammer in about a hundred million of them you never hit your fingers.


----------



## waygone (Nov 10, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I use a staple gun that shoots insulated staples. It might cost me a whole extra $20 per job but it rocks.


What stapler do you recommend for that?


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

sirux said:


> I heard of a handle or holder that you can place your staple on before you hammer it.. so you don't have to *hold it with your thumb and possibly hammer yourself*


Did that today.  I use my strippers to hold the staple. Works like a charm. :laughing:


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

sirux said:


> What stapler do you recommend for that?


Arrow makes one. T72
http://www.grainger.com/product/ARROW-Wire-and-Cable-Staple-Gun-3RAY3


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Arrow makes one. T72
> http://www.grainger.com/product/ARROW-Wire-and-Cable-Staple-Gun-3RAY3


I've tried that and its nice for certain situations. 99% of the time a hammer and staples is faster and far neater.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

I got one from home dopey; I like it. I only use it after I get pissed off at the hammer in ones most employers provide. 

One I got was in the electrical aisle, black, probably $20-$30 bucks, insulated staples.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't get it...How does a hammer hold the staple in place and nail it at the same time?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sirux said:


> I heard of a handle or holder that you can place your staple on before you hammer it.. so you don't have to hold it with your thumb and possibly hammer yourself


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I usually clip my fingers once per house, especially on those f'n TJI's.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Try a left handed hammer...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All our wood is pressure treated here by law. This makes it more interesting.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sirux said:


> I heard of a handle or holder that you can place your staple on before you hammer it.. so you don't have to hold it with your thumb and possibly hammer yourself


If you can't quite grasp how to not hit your fingers with a hammer or your pliers when pounding in a staple, and want to spend a crapload of money, just buy one of these:







http://www.homedepot.com/p/Halex-Quikstrap-Cable-Stapler-Kit-51900/204739329?N=5yc1vZbm4r


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> If you can't quite grasp how to not hit your fingers with a hammer or your pliers when pounding in a staple, and want to spend a crapload of money, just buy one of these:
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/xxxsnapsh0txxx/media/maxresdefault_zps8e0668da.jpg.html
> 
> ...


$400 for a staple gun is funny.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

bml215 said:


> $400 for a staple gun is funny.


I didn't buy one, just giving the guys with poor hand/eye coordination an industry alternative to blunt instruments. :whistling2:


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I didn't buy one, just giving the guys with poor hand/eye coordination an industry alternative to blunt instruments. :whistling2:


I would hope no one buys this lol.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sirux said:


> What stapler do you recommend for that?


This one made by Gardner Bender:

http://www.summitsource.com/gardner...ional-grade-part-msg501-pi-10001.html?image=0

I like it just due to the fact it can get into tight spaces.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sirux said:


> I heard of a handle or holder that you can place your staple on before you hammer it.. so you don't have to hold it with your thumb and possibly hammer yourself


What kind of staple are you using? S-1's suck. The kind with the nails are better.


----------



## chadthe (Aug 31, 2014)

*Staple Holder*

I ran across a guy the other day using a staple holder that reminded me of a pez dispenser. It was slick, no more poking fingers and tangling of staples when youre grabbing them out of the pouch. He said his buddy actually made it and was trying to bring it to market. I told him to let me know when or if that happened because i wanted one! He said he might be able to get me a prototype like he had.:thumbup:


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> If you can't quite grasp how to not hit your fingers with a hammer or your pliers when pounding in a staple, and want to spend a crapload of money, just buy one of these: http://s2.photobucket.com/user/xxxsnapsh0txxx/media/maxresdefault_zps8e0668da.jpg.html <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjitw3kED6w">YouTube Link</a> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Halex-Quikstrap-Cable-Stapler-Kit-51900/204739329?N=5yc1vZbm4r


If Milwaukee made one, I'd buy it! Lol!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Pictures! I want to see this


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> I don't get it...How does a hammer hold the staple in place and nail it at the same time?


You have to be fast.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

99cents said:


> What kind of staple are you using? S-1's suck. The kind with the nails are better.


The plastic with the nails is easy for me and I have big fingers. I just hold them with my thumb or finger in between the nails and lightly start them first.

I tried using the metal ones once and got pissed.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Not a fan of plastic, I like these!


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I can't hold them the way one guy I worked with did, but he'd hold one like a cigarette in two fingers with one hand and hammer with the other. Maybe try that? 
I figure you hit yourself a couple of times in the beginning and then you get smarter about how you hold them.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Galt said:


> After you hammer in about a hundred million of them you never hit your fingers.


By then your fingers are gone...:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bml215 said:


> $400 for a staple gun is funny.


Let's see: Do I want a 20 OZ hammer on my belt all day? Or do I want a 5.5 pound $400 staple gun on my belt all day?

Hmmmm....:laughing:

Some things are just plane stupid...:laughing::no:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chadthe said:


> I ran across a guy the other day using a staple holder that reminded me of a pez dispenser. It was slick, no more poking fingers and tangling of staples when youre grabbing them out of the pouch...


 I was envisioning something like that when reading this thread, basically the exact same thing as the holder in an office stapler, only your slamming it with a hammer instead of your hand.


----------



## chadthe (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, but this staple holder just held them In a row instead of all jumbled together in a pouch. It clipped on his side like a tape measure and one staple was available at a time(butt-end only, so no stabbing). He still grabbed it with his pointer finger and thumb and then the next staple behind it became available, then he nailed it in with his hammer. You don't actually hit the holder itself. it was slick. But yes it was like a regular stapler idea only you manually grabbed each staple. I like using my hammer and don't care for the heavy, bulky staple guns so I hope to see this thing on the market someday. My problem isn't hitting my fingers with my hammer, its grabbing those sharp buggers out of my pouch without stabbing my fingers or them hanging on to each other like that old monkey game haha!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

jrannis said:


> This one made by Gardner Bender: http://www.summitsource.com/gardner-bender-cable-boss-staple-tool-insulated-staples-cable-wire-romex-coaxial-voice-data-data-line-multi-staple-professional-grade-part-msg501-pi-10001.html?image=0 I like it just due to the fact it can get into tight spaces.


 i have that one ad use it if there arent a pile of staples and if i remember to get it outta the truck


----------

